# G-Shock GWM5600



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

What? No wrist shots? 

Edit: BTW, congratulations on the 2 new arrivals, mate. Didn't realise till now...lol


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Here you go...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> BTW, congratulations on the 2 new arrivals, mate. Didn't realise till now...lol


Thanks, KDJ. :thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## acetim (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice<Clear shot


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

acetim said:


> Nice<Clear shot


Thanks, mate. Welcome to WUS.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Owen Spaks (Jul 20, 2009)

Clear....nice...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Owen Spaks said:


> Clear....nice...


Thanks mate. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## simple20 (Dec 18, 2009)

I keep wanting to pull the trigger on one of these, but I don't know if I want the green or black. Beautiful watch....just wish it had a bigger CDT and dual time.


edit - sorry to jack up the gallery! I just searched gwm5600 and assumed this thread was in the casio forum


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

simple20 said:


> I keep wanting to pull the trigger on one of these, but I don't know if I want the green or black. Beautiful watch....just wish it had a bigger CDT and dual time.
> 
> edit - sorry to jack up the gallery! I just searched gwm5600 and assumed this thread was in the casio forum


Hey, no worries, mate. Glad you enjoy it. And I highly recommend this watch. It's like having a bit of G-Shock history on your wrist while still having some of the latest technology.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Another to my want list~Great shots! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Another to my want list~Great shots! ;-)


Go for it, mate. This one's a no brainer. :-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

BenL said:


>


This one is cool~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> This one is cool~Cheers! ;-)


Hey, thanks!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

I have that model, but why does it look so much better in your pictures! :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Txemizo said:


> I have that model, but why does it look so much better in your pictures! :-d


Thanks, mate. Just a trick of the light, I'm sure.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------

